# TT RS mod pics



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*TT RS mod pics from Japanese Flex Magazine*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL cool man!!

Front mount intercooler INDEED!!! 

HOWEVER............................ His wheels are dirty :sly:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hmm I wonder what this cooler is? I don't think it's an oil cooler, I was really hoping to add one there. Maybe on the other side?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

for those of you that haven't seen the underside of the TT RS and are interested, this is a pic showing the standard exhaust and a Milltek version


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Hmm. No cats or resonators. That may be an ear full.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Hmm I wonder what this cooler is? I don't think it's an oil cooler, I was really hoping to add one there. Maybe on the other side?


It's an "additional water cooler".

Read page 13...http://audiusanews.com/audi/assets/specs/BasisinfoTTRS.pdf


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> for those of you that haven't seen the underside of the TT RS and are interested, this is a pic showing the standard exhaust and a Milltek version


Hahaha wait to have no resonator or cats!!!

Would be so loud - sooo epic!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Axel1 said:


>


Nice car but i would change the mirrors and grill surrounding.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Axel1 said:


> for those of you that haven't seen the underside of the TT RS and are interested, this is a pic showing the standard exhaust and a Milltek version


This is the dual tube version.
The single tube race system would be my choice when/if choosing a Milltek exhaust.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Yo quiero!!! (i wantz)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> Hmm. No cats or resonators. That may be an ear full.


There's still a cat in the downpipe.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

R5T said:


> This is the dual tube version.
> The single tube race system would be my choice when/if choosing a Milltek exhaust.


Here's a single tube Milltek installation on a TT RS installed by City Performance north of Sydney Australia in April 2011

The pre upgrade Dyno showed 210Kw / 438Nm at the wheels.

The mods consisted of a HPA ECU tune, Forge Intercooler, K&N air filter and a Milltek Turbo Back Exhaust System.

Post upgrade Dyno showed 272Kw / 534Nm at the wheels!!!

Stage 2 will consist of a set of KW Clubsports and a HPA Haldex Controller with in cabin switching.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

assorted Audi TT RS factory diagrams...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

In response to the exhaust photos, most of what I've read on the UK forum is that the exhaust upgrades have little effect on power. Obviously sound will be different, but I think the concensus is that the secondary cat delete is the cheapest and most effective way to make the exhaust note even more aggressive.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> In response to the exhaust photos, most of what I've read on the UK forum is that the exhaust upgrades have little effect on power. Obviously sound will be different, but I think the concensus is that the secondary cat delete is the cheapest and most effective way to make the exhaust note even more aggressive.


Yep, and I've already emailed stratmosphere and they said they can get the cat delete pipes


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yep, and I've already emailed stratmosphere and they said they can get the cat delete pipes


They aren't very far away from me, and I just read that they are easy to install with just exhaust clamps. Might have to do it, too.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> They aren't very far away from me, and I just read that they are easy to install with just exhaust clamps. Might have to do it, too.


That's one of my planned first day mods. I'm going to start ordering parts as soon as it goes into production.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That's one of my planned first day mods. I'm going to start ordering parts as soon as it goes into production.


Did you get the Sport Exhaust? I'm prolly gonna wait to hear that first. FWIW, I think you can order now from TT Shop in the UK.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Did you get the Sport Exhaust? I'm prolly gonna wait to hear that first. FWIW, I think you can order now from TT Shop in the UK.


Nah, I figure there will be several options for exhaust within a year and didn't want to sink $1500 into the Audi option. I'll do the secondary cat delete which should only be around $400 if that and then maybe remove the two resonators if I want it louder. Then once Borla, AWE, APR come out with their systems I'll do a full cat back.

I'm also considering an exhaust cutout just for giggles


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

there is nothing aftermarket that sounds better than audi sports exhaust


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> there is nothing aftermarket that sounds better than audi sports exhaust


I disagree.. but I'm not quite willing to part with $4k for this system


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

soooo good


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Nah, I figure there will be several options for exhaust within a year and didn't want to sink $1500 into the Audi option. I'll do the secondary cat delete which should only be around $400 if that and then maybe remove the two resonators if I want it louder. Then once Borla, AWE, APR come out with their systems I'll do a full cat back.
> 
> I'm also considering an exhaust cutout just for giggles


Not a bad way to go, but I looked at it this way...by going with the Audi Sport Exhaust I can spread the cost out over the term of the financing, and when I get the car I wanna hear it with a "sport" sound. Most of the Euro aftermarket exhausts are pretty pricey, and I imagine the US options will be as well. 

If I were you, get those secondary cat delete pipes now, and do it the first weekend you have the car.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

tdi-bart said:


> there is nothing aftermarket that sounds better than audi sports exhaust


I'm kinda partial to this sound... but it might be a little costly to recreate!! :laugh:
(sounds at :26 to :33, and 1:26 to 1:31)


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I'm kinda partial to this sound... but it might be a little costly to recreate!! :laugh:
> (sounds at :26 to :33, and 1:26 to 1:31)


Cool video and classic car, but (other) Rotary engines sound like crap.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

tdi-bart said:


> there is nothing aftermarket that sounds better than audi sports exhaust


The nice thing is that you can use the F-Town downpipe and sport cats in combination with the OEM factory sport exhaust.
It's the cheapest way to the best sound if you have the factory OEM sport exhaust.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

btw, my choice would be the HMS exhaust.










Abgasanlage aus Edelstahl V2A
2x65mm übergehend auf 1x76mm drm li-re
für Serienendrohrblenden
mit Abgasklappe
Serienklappensteuerung kann verwendet werden.
Art.Nr. 1 AP 13 76 418-00

Kateinheit bestehend aus 2x130mm
200CPI OBD 2 Katalysatoren
Rohrdurchmesser 2x60mm
Art.Nr. 1 KE 13 60 418-00


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> btw, my choice would be the HMS exhaust.



I've seen this one posted before but I've never heard any sound clips


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I've seen this one posted before but I've never heard any sound clips


They did not make a video with the first TT RS they install one on.
But within the next few weeks they will install a second one and will make a video of it.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

wow that exhaust just LOOKS loud,.. straight pipes into a flapper, probably with WOT or a flip of a switch.. thats gangster


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

R5T said:


> They did not make a video with the first TT RS they install one on.
> But within the next few weeks they will install a second one and will make a video of it.



2 TT RS's? What happened to the first one? Post that sound clip asap!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> 2 TT RS's? What happened to the first one? Post that sound clip asap!


There is NOT a video from the first one that got the exhaust.

The second TT RS that will get the exhaust installed will be used for a video.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

R5T said:


> There is NOT a video from the first one that got the exhaust.
> 
> The second TT RS that will get the exhaust installed will be used for a video.


But you still have both cars? Or are you a dealer?


----------

